# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  voucher bánh trung thu kinh đô

## thoinayg4

Là Nhà Phân Phối Bánh Trung Thu Kinh Đô, Bibica, Girval, Vinabico trong nhiều năm liền, chúng tôi luôn muốn đem lại sự hài lòng trọn vẹn cho Quý Khách không chỉ là những chiếc bánh ngon, những hộp bánh đẹp mà còn là DỊCH VỤ BÁN HÀNG TỐT NHẤT - MỨC CHIẾT KHẤU CỦA CHÚNG TÔI LÀ CAO NHẤT, để thật sự xứng đáng với sự lựa chọn của Quý Khách. Kính chúc quý khách một mùa Trung Thu với thật nhiều thành công, mạnh khỏe và hạnh phúc!


►*MỨC CHIẾT KHẤU THAM KHẢO* cho dòng sản phẩm đặc trưng: 

· *5% → 11% cho đơn hàng ≤ 5.000.000đ (trên 05 hộp)* 

· *11% → 16% " ≤ 20.000.000đ* 

· *16% → 19% " ≤ 30.000.000đ* 

· *19% → 21% " ≤ 50.000.000đ* 

· *21% → 26% " ≤ 200.000.000đ* 

· *≥ 26% " ≥ 200.000.000đ* 

►*MỨC CHIẾT KHẤU THAM KHẢO* cho dòng sản phẩm Trăng Vàng: 

· *1% → 5% cho đơn hàng ≤ 10Hộp* 

· *5% → 9% " ≤ 30Hộp* 

· *9% → 12% " ≤ 50Hộp* 

· *12% → 14% " ≤ 80Hộp* 

· *≥ 14% " ≥ 80Hộp* 



۞*Đặc biệt:* 

*- Xuất Hóa Đơn GTGT theo yêu cầu của quý khách.* 

*- Có bánh dùng thử, giao hàng tận nơi.* 

*- Hỗ trợ in logo, tên công ty của khách hàng trên bao bì.* 

*- Mỗi hộp bánh năm nay được tặng thêm một túi xách với thiết kế lịch sự, tinh tế.* 

►*ĐỂ ĐƯỢC ƯU ĐÃI HƠN NỮA, HÃY LIÊN HỆ VỚI CHÚNG TÔI:* 

*** TP. HCM, Bình Dương, Long An, Tây Ninh, Bình Phước .... Nhận giao hàng toàn quốc miễn phí!!!! 

- Tel:* Ms. Thúy: 0975.400.143 - Mr. Nghĩa: 0914.17.08.09* 

thanhthuykinhdo@gmail.com 

nghiasale.kinhdo@gmail.com 

*** Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu, Đồng Nai, Bình Thuận .... Nhận giao hàng toàn quốc miễn phí!!! 

*-* Tel: *Ms. Dung: 0963.33.79.39 - Mr. Trung: 0944.50.99.00* 

sales.kinhdo@gmail.com 



_Đăng ký làm đại lý ngay hôm nay để nhận được chiết khấu hấp dẫn
Nhận mở đại lý bánh tring thu Kinh Đô Toàn Quốc!
_


*Đặt hàng càng sớm, chiết khấu càng cao!*


Rất hân hạnh được phục vụ Quý Khách! 

*VỚI PHƯƠNG CHÂM* *“ UY TÍN, TRUNG THỰC BỀN VỮNG DÀI LÂU”*

----------

